# Favorite pics of your dog(s)



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm a sucker for cute/beautiful dog pictures, so I am issuing a challenge: you can only post 1 picture per dog! So which pic is your favorite or represents your pooch best?

Here are mine...

Jame, his attentive stare:









Baby Léon last winter:









Don't have very good pictures of Cortex yet, so I'll post when I get one.

Your turn!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Molly, the first time I ever saw her. It was love at first sight.











Esther, photographed by my daughter for a high school photography class.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

of Shadow









of Belle


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

<3


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Skyler at around 12 weeks old:


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

Rainbow Bridge Dogs


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Mina:









Upendi:


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I have many faves...but this one is the happiest dog face ever!


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

luv2byte said:


> Skyler at around 12 weeks old:


That is one cute puppy! He looks like he's playing peek-a-boo!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

My favourites of Mitch:


















My favourites of Matrix:


----------



## Life With Atlas (Jan 6, 2008)

Such lovely photos everyone! 

Shauni









Soka


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a couple favorites - 



















This one a friend of mine actually had commissioned into a watercolor/colored pencil piece


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

My favorite of Roxy:









Gizmo:









Lily:


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

This is one of my favorite pictures of Herrick...there's more, but we can only post one, so here's mine


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have so many, but since we can only choose one... I guess these will do! 

Rebel:









Harleigh:


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Peanut










Abbadon


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Great pictures everyone! Thanks for brightning my day, work is quite boring this week


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Poca.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

This would have to be mine. I have it as my desktop background on my computer so its the first thing I see every morning as I log on with my morning coffee. I miss my baby so much. Never has anyone looked at me with so much love.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I absolutely love this picture of Boomer. It just captures him perfectly.










Right now this is my favorite Duke picture, but all his pictures turn out cute so I have lots of favorites










I guess this one of Preston, my real favorite isnt on my computer.. I need to get a scanner


----------



## Jester966 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Breyer*

Breyer, two days ago:


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Right now this is my favorite of Casper 










Toula 










Bear Bear 










Jazz (at the bridge) Saying good bye to Bear Bear


----------

